# setting up my computer as a server



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

ok, i have apache and php installed and its all working fine, now all i think i have left majorly is to get it so that every one else can see my site. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you're using a firewall/router, you'll need to configure it to allow traffic to port 80. Beyond that, as long as your ISP isn't blocking port 80, you should be set once Apache is installed properly.


----------



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

yea ... i went and re-read that topic about the **** up on the top of this forum and then just messed with the settings on my rounter (as i had absolutely no real idea of what i was doing, it just looked right) and it has worked out no. i was starting to try to get mysql set up ... but then decided that i didn't really need it


----------

